# Beef and Vegetable Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 1/4 lbs boneless chuck steak
1 1/4 cups water divided
1/2 cup dry red wine
1 bay leaf broken in half
1/4 tsp thyme leaves
1/4 tsp marjoram leaves
1/4 tsp salt
4 tsp vegetable oil
2 cups thinly sliced onion
4 tsp flour
pepper to taste
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup sliced celery

Broil steak on rack in broiling pan turning once remove so steak is rare. Cut into cubes. In a medium bowl combine 1/2 cup water with the wine and seasonings and add meat and toss to combine. Cover with plastic wrap and chill for at least 8 hours. Preheat oven to 350 degs. Use slotted spoon to remove meat from marinade reserving marinade. Heat oil in 10 inch skillet over medium high heat, add onions and meat and saute until onions are browned 2-3 mins. Transfer meat and onions to 2 qt casserole reserving pan juices. set casserole aside. In same skillet add flour to pan juices and stir to dissolve. Cook stirring until flour is lightly browned. Gradually stir in reserved marinade and add pepper and remianing 3/4 cup water and bring to a boil stirring constantly. Pour over meat and onions in casserole. cover and bake for 1 hour. Add carrots and celery and cover and bake until meat is tender abou 1 hour more. Remove bay leaves before serving.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Dang dogg, U makin me hungry!


----------

